# After Prostap, Elleste Solo and Cyclogest still bled. DEIVF cancelled : (



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

After Prostap (half blister), Elleste Solo (2mg Day1-8, 4mg D9-12, D10-21 6mg daily) and Cyclogest (2 x 400mg started day after scan) I got a bleed 2days before DEIVF due. So frustrated

How could this happen? Did I over/under respond to drugs? Are there other combinations that may help me better/avoid this happening again? My lining scan on Tues15 was fab 8.5mm and the 3 lines were very clear. I had been spotting which I had mentioned to the consultant but put it down to my usual mid cycle spotting due to severe endo. I wonder if the PID I got has had any impact...

We have yet to speak to our consultant as we are at a Spanish clinic and Skype not planned till later in the week. Have just returned home and am so frustrated. This would of been our 4th attempt. (2nd DE)

I know I should be happy that we have 6frozen embryos but can't help feeling despondant and worry that if none the thaw it will all have been for nothing!

Any ideas/advice much appreciated as would like to know what my options are before our skype.
Many thanks in advance, 
Sarah


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi smorkie,

So sorry to hear about the cancelled FET   The best person to advise you on this is your consultant as they have full knowledge of your history and response to previous treatments. 

The drugs that you were taking are all from the chemical groups that are the recognised standard treatment when used as part of DE protocols. There is no good evidence base comparing different brands of drugs in combination for DEIVF, if there was then all clinics would use exactly the same brands in their protocols. What tends to happen is that clinicans prescribe the brands that they are used to and familiar with. Your consultant may be happy to discuss looking at changing things for next time if they feel that this might make a difference.

Hope that your lovely embies are just snoozing for you waiting to snuggle in nicely next time   

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Evening Maz

Thank you so much for your reply.

We have spoken to our consultant and initially were told by email to wait for a further AF and then more HRT (Elleste solo) equating to around a 9wk wait to transfer! Hence my silence as didn't know how to cope and am either up or down. More waiting seemed unbearable. However, I was instructed to start Elleste Solo last Weds and transfer would be in 19days, again I felt so much better and not having to ask more than another month off but then after a face to face Skype on Thurs we are now looking at FET around 9/10 of March!! 

I've not dare book anything yet though as everything hangs on my endo lining scan Thurs 3 so the rollercoater ride continues. Apparently with this new vitrification method, FE survival rates are 80%+ so am working on my PMA and feeling more and more positive.

Thanks again, Sarah


----------

